# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کدوم دانشگاه رو میپسندی ؟!؟!؟

## lesseducated

کنکوریای 93......درود
.
.
.این طور ک از شواهد معلومه، کنکور رو پاس کردین و منتظر جواب های اولیه هستین...
اکثرا تو تب و تاب رتبه اند و خودشونو تو دانشگاه مورد نظر خودشون دارن تجسم میکنن...
خوب ، بریم سراغ اصل مطلب.
راستش میخوام یه نظر سنجی کنم بین دانشگاه ها... اگه میشه لطف کنین و همه شرکت کنین...
اسم چند تا دانشگاه رو مینویسم (منهای دانشگاه های تهران) ازتون میخام ک اولویتتون رو تو نظر سنجی ثبت کنین.
هدف سنجش محبوبیت دانشگاه های بزرگ خارج تهرانه.(اگه دانشگاهی بود ک نظرتونو جلب کرد و تو لیست نبود ، بگید تا اضافه کنم...)
قبلا از همکاریتون ممنونم

----------


## raponzel

همشون خوبن ولی فک کنم بوعلی یکم سطحش پایین تره اصفهانم خیلی سخت میگیرن خوب نمیشه توش درس خوند  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Mehran93071

> کنکوریای 93......درود
> .
> .
> .این طور ک از شواهد معلومه، کنکور رو پاس کردین و منتظر جواب های اولیه هستین...
> اکثرا تو تب و تاب رتبه اند و خودشونو تو دانشگاه مورد نظر خودشون دارن تجسم میکنن...
> خوب ، بریم سراغ اصل مطلب.
> راستش میخوام یه نظر سنجی کنم بین دانشگاه ها... اگه میشه لطف کنین و همه شرکت کنین...
> اسم چند تا دانشگاه رو مینویسم (منهای دانشگاه های تهران) ازتون میخام ک اولویتتون رو تو نظر سنجی ثبت کنین.
> هدف سنجش محبوبیت دانشگاه های بزرگ خارج تهرانه.(اگه دانشگاهی بود ک نظرتونو جلب کرد و تو لیست نبود ، بگید تا اضافه کنم...)
> قبلا از همکاریتون ممنونم


نکنه خوب کنکور دادی داری خودت رو تو دانشگاه مورد نظرت تجسم میکنی؟!
خوش به حالت :Yahoo (50): 
(مرگ بر طراحان کنکور 93 خدا همتون رو بکشه)

----------


## Dynamic

> همشون خوبن ولی فک کنم بوعلی یکم سطحش پایین تره اصفهانم خیلی سخت میگیرن خوب نمیشه توش درس خوند


البته احتمالا منظورتون اونی که سخت میگیرن و پوست میکنه صنعتی باشه نه خود دانشگاه اصفهان.؟

----------


## raponzel

> البته احتمالا منظورتون اونی که سخت میگیرن و پوست میکنه صنعتی باشه نه خود دانشگاه اصفهان.؟


ئه راس میگی حواسم نبود

----------


## Dynamic

در مورد صنعتی یه چیز دیگرم بگم که موفق ازش کسی بیاد بیرون مطمئن باشه در سط جهانی میتونه بدرخشه. شوخی نمیکنم ها واقعا میتونه. مورد مشناسم صنعتی مهندسی الکترونیک میخونید دکترا هم توی کالیفرنیا گرفت الان استاد همون کارلیفرنیاست با یه آزمایشگاه مجهز و توپ و سطح زندگی باور نکردنی! خودش میگفت  سالانه حدودا 150 هزار دلار درامد دارم از دانشگاه و گرنت های خارج از دانشگاه هم حدودا 200 تا 300 هزار دلار  همسرشم حدودا 100 هزار تا . اصن یه وعضی......

----------


## amirofff

*داخل تهران واسه تجربی ها دانشگاه ملی به خاطر موقعیت مکانی عالیش و واسه ریاضی ها دانشگاه صنعتی آریامهر به خاطر جو فوق العادش ...

خارج از تهران دانشگاه شیراز چون شهر شیراز رو دوست دارم ...*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

*داخل تهران واسه تجربی ها دانشگاه ملی به خاطر موقعیت مکانی عالیش و واسه ریاضی ها دانشگاه صنعتی آریامهر به خاطر جو فوق العادش ...

خارج از تهران دانشگاه شیراز چون شهر شیراز رو دوست دارم ...*

----------


## Dynamic

> *داخل تهران واسه تجربی ها دانشگاه ملی به خاطر موقعیت مکانی عالیش و واسه ریاضی ها دانشگاه صنعتی آریامهر به خاطر جو فوق العادش ...
> 
> خارج از تهران دانشگاه شیراز چون شهر شیراز رو دوست دارم ...*
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> *داخل تهران واسه تجربی ها دانشگاه ملی به خاطر موقعیت مکانی عالیش و واسه ریاضی ها دانشگاه صنعتی آریامهر به خاطر جو فوق العادش ...
> 
> خارج از تهران دانشگاه شیراز چون شهر شیراز رو دوست دارم ...*


شیراز باحاله هم شهرش هم مردمش. من بعد از بهشتی شیراز رو دوس میدارم

----------


## mohammad^s

مشهدو  زیاد دوس دارم.....

----------


## G O L B A R G

> *داخل تهران واسه تجربی ها دانشگاه ملی به خاطر موقعیت مکانی عالیش و واسه ریاضی ها دانشگاه صنعتی آریامهر به خاطر جو فوق العادش ...
> 
> خارج از تهران دانشگاه شیراز چون شهر شیراز رو دوست دارم ...*
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> *داخل تهران واسه تجربی ها دانشگاه ملی به خاطر موقعیت مکانی عالیش و واسه ریاضی ها دانشگاه صنعتی آریامهر به خاطر جو فوق العادش ...
> 
> خارج از تهران دانشگاه شیراز چون شهر شیراز رو دوست دارم ...*


ببخشید شما طرفا نظر شخصیتون رو گفتید؟؟ یا نه؟! دانشگاه ملی از تهران و بهشتی بهتره؟؟!!!  :Yahoo (13):  سطح علمیش چطور؟؟ 

سطح علمی علوم پزشکی شیراز از علوم پزشکی اصفهان هم بالاتره انوقت؟؟

----------


## Dynamic

> ببخشید شما طرفا نظر شخصیتون رو گفتید؟؟ یا نه؟! دانشگاه ملی از تهران و بهشتی بهتره؟؟!!!  سطح علمیش چطور؟؟ 
> 
> سطح علمی علوم پزشکی شیراز از علوم پزشکی اصفهان هم بالاتره انوقت؟؟


ملی اسم قبل از انقلاب همون بهشتیه
علوم پزشکی شیراز اختلاف فاحشی با اصفهان داره. نگاه به رنکینگ های جهانی و اینا نکن اونا بحث های دیگه درش دخیله(مثلا دانشگاه بوتفلیقه پشت رودخانه مغولستان از شریف رنکش میره بالاتر که مسخرس دیگه و معلومه چرا اونطوریه)

----------


## amirofff

> ببخشید شما طرفا نظر شخصیتون رو گفتید؟؟ یا نه؟! دانشگاه ملی از تهران و بهشتی بهتره؟؟!!!  سطح علمیش چطور؟؟ 
> 
> سطح علمی علوم پزشکی شیراز از علوم پزشکی اصفهان هم بالاتره انوقت؟؟


*دوست عزیز من دانشگاه هایی که دوست دارم رو گفتم و صرفا بر اساس علاقم نظر دادم ...

در ضمن دانشگاه ملی همون دانشگاه شهید بهشتیه ...*

----------


## G O L B A R G

> ملی اسم قبل از انقلاب همون بهشتیه
> علوم پزشکی شیراز اختلاف فاحشی با اصفهان داره. نگاه به رنکینگ های جهانی و اینا نکن اونا بحث های دیگه درش دخیله(مثلا دانشگاه بوتفلیقه پشت رودخانه مغولستان از شریف رنکش میره بالاتر که مسخرس دیگه و معلومه چرا اونطوریه)


جدی!! من نمیدونستم  :Y (413):  فکر کردم  دوست عزیزمون  :Yahoo (4):  منظورشون از ملی دانشگاه ایرانِ !!!

----------


## Dynamic

> جدی!! من نمیدونستم  فکر کردم  دوست عزیزمون  منظورشون از ملی دانشگاه ایرانِ !!!


نه بابا دانشگاه ایران که دو سه ماه یهبار یه tia (نوعی سکته مغزی) میزنه از رو نقشه جغرافیا محو میشه بعد دوباره جون میگیره زنده میشه بعد منحل میشه بعد دوماه بعدش ادغام میشه بعد دوباره جدا میشه و............

----------


## G O L B A R G

دوستان ! دلیل خاصی داره که اکثرا اگه رتبه ی خوبی در کنکور رشته ی علوم تجربی بیارن برای دندان پزشکی علوم پزشکی بهشتی رو ترجیح میدن و برای رشته ی پزشکی , تهران؟؟ 

نمیدونم شایدم من اشتباه میکنم!!  و تصادفی به چنین مواردی برخورد کردم!

----------


## mohsen-as

میشه یه توضیحی راجع به دانشگاه سهند بدید

----------


## Dynamic

> میشه یه توضیحی راجع به دانشگاه سهند بدید


یک دانشگاه خوب برای رشته های مهندسی که فارغ التحصیلان خوبی هم توی دو سه سال اخیر ازش بیرون اومدن و داره وارد فاز رقابت با دانشگاههای برجسته کشور میشه. بعضا کتب نوشته شده توسط اعضای هیئت علمیش هم به عنوان منبع درسی سایر دانشگاهها استفاده میشه مثلا سرفصل مهندسی محیط زیست در رشته های مهندسی عموما کتابی معرفی میشه از دو نفر از اعضای هیئت علمی سهند.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> دوستان ! دلیل خاصی داره که اکثرا اگه رتبه ی خوبی در کنکور رشته ی علوم تجربی بیارن برای دندان پزشکی علوم پزشکی بهشتی رو ترجیح میدن و برای رشته ی پزشکی , تهران؟؟ 
> 
> نمیدونم شایدم من اشتباه میکنم!!  و تصادفی به چنین مواردی برخورد کردم!


هر دانشگاه در هر رشته بسته به اینکه چه کسانی عضو هیئت علمی در اون گروه هستن شهرت و اعتبار داره و به صورت کلی نمیشه گفت کدوم دانشگاه بهتر از کدوم هست(البته توی راضی شریف از همه بهتره و این موضوع برای دانشگاههای دیگه صدق میکنه بجز شریف)(تجربی هم که خب میدونید دیگه)

----------


## Edward

آقای Mr.Dr (و الباقی دوستان)  میشه لطفا در مورد اولویت بندی رشته ی  مهندسی مکانیک برا دانشگاه های تهران توضیح بدین بعد از شریف چه دانشگاه هایی بهتره؟
ممنون میشم!

----------


## mohsen-as

دوستان به نظرتون میارزه مهندسی پزشکی رو توی دانشگاه سهند بخونم؟در ضمن سطح علمی و عملی سهند بالاتره یا دانشگاه هایی مثل بوعلی و رازی؟؟

----------


## Dynamic

> آقای Mr.Dr (و الباقی دوستان)  میشه لطفا در مورد اولویت بندی رشته ی  مهندسی مکانیک برا دانشگاه های تهران توضیح بدین بعد از شریف چه دانشگاه هایی بهتره؟
> ممنون میشم!


دقیقا باید از کسی که تجربه مکانیکی داره پرسید اما به صورت عمومی بعد از شریف تهران و امیرکبیر و بعد خواجه نصیر و در ضمن خوارزمی(اگر رشته ای رو مشترک با بقیه دانشگاههای تهران داشته باشه) آخر قرار میگیره . یکی مانده به اخر هم طبق معمول علم و صنعت!(با اون استاد فیزیک کوانتوم بی اعصابش... هایک قولتوقچیان)

----------


## mohsen-as

> آقای Mr.Dr (و الباقی دوستان)  میشه لطفا در مورد اولویت بندی رشته ی  مهندسی مکانیک برا دانشگاه های تهران توضیح بدین بعد از شریف چه دانشگاه هایی بهتره؟ممنون میشم!


فک میکنم امیرکبیر،علم و صنعت و خواجه نصیر،یکی از دوستام میگفت دانشگاه تهران تو رشته های مهندسی سخت افزار های جالبی نداره(آزمایشگاه،...)

----------


## Edward

متشکر! 
شما تو این فروم کسیو نمیشناسین که مکانیک خونده باشه؟(الیته به جز ادمین! که فک کنم سرشون شلوغ باشه!!)

----------


## Dynamic

> دوستان به نظرتون میارزه مهندسی پزشکی رو توی دانشگاه سهند بخونم؟در ضمن سطح علمی و عملی سهند بالاتره یا دانشگاه هایی مثل بوعلی و رازی؟؟


رازی و بوعلی سطحشون پایین تر از سهند هست. رازی که برای کرمانشاه هست برو توی دانشکده فنیش با دانشجوهاش خوب و بدشو بشنو بوعلی هم طبیعتا از استاد کرمانشاه دانشجو زیاده به خاطر یک بوم بودن.

----------


## mohsen-as

> متشکر! شما تو این فروم کسیو نمیشناسین که مکانیک خونده باشه؟(الیته به جز ادمین! که فک کنم سرشون شلوغ باشه!!)


توی فروم که نه ولی خارج از اینجا بله دوتا از دوستام هستند

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> رازی و بوعلی سطحشون پایین تر از سهند هست. رازی که برای کرمانشاه هست برو توی دانشکده فنیش با دانشجوهاش خوب و بدشو بشنو بوعلی هم طبیعتا از استاد کرمانشاه دانشجو زیاده به خاطر یک بوم بودن.


کلی از دوستام رازی هستن،کلا هرچی میگن ناامید کنندس!

----------


## amirofff

*به نظر من دانشگاه آزاد واحد پزشکی و دندان پزشکی تهران از خیلی از دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی شهرستان ها سطح بالاتری داره و تو فنی ها هم دانشگاه آزاد قزوین ( باراجین ) هم خیلی سطحش بالاست ...*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

*به نظر من دانشگاه آزاد واحد پزشکی و دندان پزشکی تهران از خیلی از دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی شهرستان ها سطح بالاتری داره و تو فنی ها هم دانشگاه آزاد قزوین ( باراجین ) هم خیلی سطحش بالاست ...*

----------


## nikra

اگه کسی مکانیک بخونه حتما باید استخدام یه کار خونه شه؟شرایط کار ش جا های دیگه چطوریه؟
(رازی علوم پایه به خصوص شیمیش عالیه وارشد خوب قبولی میده ولی فنیش مثل اینکه زیاد جالب نیست.....)

----------


## Edward

> توی فروم که نه ولی خارج از اینجا بله دوتا از دوستام هستند


میشه لطف کنید ازشون بپرسین؟ (جدی میگم)
من دورو بر خودم فقط یه مهندس مکانیک میشناسم (که ازش پرسیدم)!!
(تعجب نکنید من منطقه 3 ام خخخخخخخ)

----------


## sara75_M5R

اول شیراز :Yahoo (8): .بعدش اصفهان

----------


## mohsen-as

> اگه کسی مکانیک بخونه حتما باید استخدام یه کار خونه شه؟شرایط کار ش جا های دیگه چطوریه؟


تنوع کار مهندسی مکانیک خیلی زیاده،شما ممکنه از قطعات ساده پیچ و مهره بسازی تا قطعات اصلی سد خودرو و....،البته ناگفته نماند اصل کاری هارو خارجیا میسازند،مثلا چند ساله پیش توی کارخانه ی سیمان کرمانشاه،دیگ بخارش رو یه تیم مهندسی ایتالیایی ساختن،یکی از دلایل دل کندن من از مکانیک همین بود،این همه درس بخونم آخرش یه چیز باحال نسازم؟؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> اگه کسی مکانیک بخونه حتما باید استخدام یه کار خونه شه؟شرایط کار ش جا های دیگه چطوریه؟


تنوع کار مهندسی مکانیک خیلی زیاده،شما ممکنه از قطعات ساده پیچ و مهره بسازی تا قطعات اصلی سد خودرو و....،البته ناگفته نماند اصل کاری هارو خارجیا میسازند،مثلا چند ساله پیش توی کارخانه ی سیمان کرمانشاه،دیگ بخارش رو یه تیم مهندسی ایتالیایی ساختن،یکی از دلایل دل کندن من از مکانیک همین بود،این همه درس بخونم آخرش یه چیز باحال نسازم؟؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> اگه کسی مکانیک بخونه حتما باید استخدام یه کار خونه شه؟شرایط کار ش جا های دیگه چطوریه؟


تنوع کار مهندسی مکانیک خیلی زیاده،شما ممکنه از قطعات ساده پیچ و مهره بسازی تا قطعات اصلی سد خودرو و....،البته ناگفته نماند اصل کاری هارو خارجیا میسازند،مثلا چند ساله پیش توی کارخانه ی سیمان کرمانشاه،دیگ بخارش رو یه تیم مهندسی ایتالیایی ساختن،یکی از دلایل دل کندن من از مکانیک همین بود،این همه درس بخونم آخرش یه چیز باحال نسازم؟؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> میشه لطف کنید ازشون بپرسین؟ (جدی میگم)من دورو بر خودم فقط یه مهندس مکانیک میشناسم (که ازش پرسیدم)!!(تعجب نکنید من منطقه 3 ام خخخخخخخ)


بفرمایید،در خدمتم

----------


## saeid_NRT

> اگه کسی مکانیک بخونه حتما باید استخدام یه کار خونه شه؟شرایط کار ش جا های دیگه چطوریه؟
> (رازی علوم پایه به خصوص شیمیش عالیه وارشد خوب قبولی میده ولی فنیش مثل اینکه زیاد جالب نیست.....)


علوم پايه نخون هيچوقت.
يه مشکلي که بچه هاي دبيرستاني دارن اينه که توهمي ن. دليلشم اينه که موندن خونه و فقط درس خوندن تا از کنکور قبول بشن و ناچارا به همهمرشته ها ايده آلنگاه ميکنن. شما هر رشته اي بخوني به احتمال زياد بايد استخدام بشي. 
معمولا اينجوري فک ميکنن که اگه مکانيک بخونن پمپ و کمپرسور پتروشيمي يا ديگ بخار نيروگاهو ميسازن يا اگه برق بخونن ماهواره ميسازن! ولي بعد از اينکه اون رشته رو خوندن به افکارشون قبل از کنکر ميخندن! بله اگه اينطوري فک کني خنده داره.
من همين تابستون تو پتروشيمي کارآموزيمو گذروندم. اونجا هيچ کس جاي خودش نبود مثلا کسي که مسيول رآکتور بود به جاي اينکه مهندس شيمي باشه ليسانس مديريت بود. کلا دو تا مهندس شيميداشت! اينکه فلان قطعه رو ميسازم چرنده چون کل کارخونه رو آلمان ساخته بود اصلا کسي نميدونست داخل رآکتور چجوريه و هر قطعه اي خراب ميشد قبل تحريم خود آلمان ميومد درست ميکرد بعدتحريم چند برابر قيمت خريداري ميشد. اينجا کسي بازار کار براي مکانيکا ديد؟
همه فک ميکنيد پتروشيميبهترين جا واسه کار کردنه ولي اصلا نميدونيد اکثر کارکنان اونجا از انواع سرطان جون خودشونو از دست ميدن!
اينجوري سبک سنگين کنيد توهم نزنيد!
موفق باشيد.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

​راستي اين نظر سنجي اشتباهه چون هم تجربيا و هم رياضيا راي دادن. واسه تجربيا جدا و واسه رياضيا جدا تاپيک بزنيد تاپيک خيلي مفيدي ميشه.

----------


## sara1375

شیراز( قلب قلب قلب قلبببببببببببببببببببب)

----------


## Masood11

قطعن به نظر من دانشگاهی که توش قبول شم بهترینه!!:yahoo (4):

----------


## miladkh1375

فقط شیراز

----------


## elahee

تبریز بعدشم ارومیه 

یه جورایی به انتخاب من بستگی نداره خب رتبه ها که بیاد مشخص میشه

----------


## mohammad74

صنعتی بابل رو هم اضافه کن

----------


## mohammad74

من اصلا نمیدونم قبول میشم یا نه چه برسه به دانشگاه:yahoo (19):

----------


## Mehran93071

:yahoo (4): دانشگاه پشت کنکور :yahoo (21):

----------


## Mehran93071

من کتابداری شریف هم میزنم  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## mohammad74

> من کتابداری شریف هم میزنم


داریم همیچین رشته ای؟ آیا؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## sara1375

بچها من این صحنه و این کامنت ها رو یه جا دیدم :Yahoo (114):

----------


## hossein943

فقط تهران
چون کلا یه ساعت با شهر ما فاصله داره

----------


## رحيمي

سلام 
در انتخاب دانشگاه علاوه بر سطح علمی و امكانات دانشگاه ، موقعيت جغرافيايی دانشگاه هم در نظر گرفته می شود بطور مثال برای ساكنين جنوب كشور ، دانشگاه شيراز شايد انتخاب بهتری از دانشگاه تبريز باشد.

----------


## Mehran93071

> سلام 
> در انتخاب دانشگاه علاوه بر سطح علمی و امكانات دانشگاه ، موقعيت جغرافيايی دانشگاه هم در نظر گرفته می شود بطور مثال برای ساكنين جنوب كشور ، دانشگاه شيراز شايد انتخاب بهتری از دانشگاه تبريز باشد.


شیراز خبری نیست  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  همون شهر خودتون برید  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## رحيمي

> شیراز خبری نیست  همون شهر خودتون برید


سلام 
من كه تهران خواندم اما شهر نزديك به روستای ما دانشگاه دولتی نداره همش آزاد و پيام نور و غير انتفاعی است.

----------


## matchlesssi

> داریم همیچین رشته ای؟ آیا؟


رشته ی کتابداری داریم که مخصوص انسانی هاست
ولی شریف رشته ی کتابداری نداره
دوستمون به عنوان مزاح گفتند

----------


## Mehran93071

> سلام 
> من كه تهران خواندم اما شهر نزديك به روستای ما دانشگاه دولتی نداره همش آزاد و پيام نور و غير انتفاعی است.


همون پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی رو برید

----------


## Amin.LV

دانشگاه شهید بهشتی از نظر سخت گیری رشته های مهندسی چطوره ؟
فرودسی مشهد چطور ؟

یه سوال دیگه این که دانشگاهی هست که حراستش نسبت به دانشگاه های دیگه سخت گیر تر باشه ؟ مثلا اگه مدل مو یا ریشت خاص باشه گیر بده ولی دانشگاه های دیگه نه ؟

----------


## رحيمي

> همون پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی رو برید


سلام ، لطفا نترسين جای شما را نمی خوام پر كنم من كه رتبم زير هزاره راحت دولتی قبول ميشم

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

ببخشید اوضاع دانشگاه تهران و شهید بهشتی رو چطور میبینید؟

----------


## ****

کسی اینجا یک تاپیک درست و حسابی در مورد انتخاب رشته بلد نیست؟

----------


## allisool

> ببخشید اوضاع دانشگاه تهران و شهید بهشتی رو چطور میبینید؟


به نظر بنده ، دانشگاه تهران از شریف بهتره.. چون در هر صورت تحقیق و فعالیت خود دانشجو هست که متمایزش می کنه.

مورد داشتیم لیسانس و فوق و دکترای شریف بوده ولی به خاطر مشکل در روابط عمومیش به جایی که حقش بوده نرسیده یا از رئیسش حرف شنوی نداشته!

در هر صورت فکر می کنم بچه های دانشگاه تهران در فاز نرمال تری قرار دارن  :Yahoo (94):  (بهشتی رو هم تحقیق نکردم)

البته رشته شما انسانی هستش اما خود بنده که ریاضی هستم هم تهران رو ترجیح میدم.

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> به نظر بنده ، دانشگاه تهران از شریف بهتره.. چون در هر صورت تحقیق و فعالیت خود دانشجو هست که متمایزش می کنه.
> 
> مورد داشتیم لیسانس و فوق و دکترای شریف بوده ولی به خاطر مشکل در روابط عمومیش به جایی که حقش بوده نرسیده یا از رئیسش حرف شنوی نداشته!
> 
> در هر صورت فکر می کنم بچه های دانشگاه تهران در فاز نرمال تری قرار دارن  (بهشتی رو هم تحقیق نکردم)
> 
> البته رشته شما انسانی هستش اما خود بنده که ریاضی هستم هم تهران رو ترجیح میدم.


ممنون.
من منظورم شهید بهشتی بود نه شریف!
منظورتون همون شهید بهشتی بود؟

----------


## mohammad74

من اصلا نمیدونم قبول میشم دانشگاه بابل یا نه!
اگه قبول بشم احتمالا یکی از دو رشته مهندسی شیمی یا مکانیک میخونم
البته شیمی گرایشی رو انتخاب میکنم که به نفت مربوطه
حالا موندم کدومش رو بخونم!:yahoo (19):

----------


## pourya_blue

من دانشگاه تهران رو بسیار دوست می داشتم...
یادش بخیر...چه رویاهایی داشتیم ولی صادقه نبودن...

----------


## allisool

> ممنون.
> من منظورم شهید بهشتی بود نه شریف!
> منظورتون همون شهید بهشتی بود؟


بنده دانشگاه شریف رو با دانشگاه تهران مقایسه کردم چرا که خیلی ها فکر می کنند شریف بهترینه و هر کی از اونجا فارغ میشه عقل کل هستش و همین طرز تفکر بسیاری از فارغ التحصیلانش رو در بازار کار نابود میکنه!!

(گفتم در مورد شهید بهشتی تحقیق نکردم)

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> بنده دانشگاه شریف رو با دانشگاه تهران مقایسه کردم چرا که خیلی ها فکر می کنند شریف بهترینه و هر کی از اونجا فارغ میشه عقل کل هستش و همین طرز تفکر بسیاری از فارغ التحصیلانش رو در بازار کار نابود میکنه!!
> 
> (گفتم در مورد شهید بهشتی تحقیق نکردم)


تشکر

----------


## mahmoud.n

> آقای Mr.Dr (و الباقی دوستان)  میشه لطفا در مورد اولویت بندی رشته ی  مهندسی مکانیک برا دانشگاه های تهران توضیح بدین بعد از شریف چه دانشگاه هایی بهتره؟
> ممنون میشم!


اول پلی تکنیک از شریفم بهتره تو رشته مکانیک
بعد شریف و صنعتی اصفهان
بعد تهران و علم و صنعت و خواجه نصیر

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

ترتیب دانشگاه ها اینجوریه:
صنعتی شریف
تهران
امیر کبیر
علم و صنعت
صنعتی اصفهان
خواجه نصیر

----------


## saeid sharifzade

3 دانشگاه ایرانی در بین 100 دانشگاه‌ برتر آسیا - کنکور

آقا صد تا محقق نشستن دانشگاه ها رو طبق اسناد و مدارک رتبه بندی کردن طبق آخرین رده بندی دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان بالاتر از امیرکبیر و تهران و علم و صنعت قرار گرفته چیه که هرکسی اظهار نظر میکنه میگه امیرکبیر  و علم و صنعت بهتره ؟ اینا فقط چون مکانشون تو تهرانه زودتر پر میشه وگرنه از لحاظ سطح علمی صنعتی اصفهان بالاتره اوناس .

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

http://konkur.in/16739/3-%D8%AF%D8%A...%AA%D8%B1.html

آقا صد تا محقق نشستن دانشگاه ها رو طبق اسناد و مدارک رتبه بندی کردن طبق آخرین رده بندی دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان بالاتر از امیرکبیر و تهران و علم و صنعت قرار گرفته چیه که هرکسی اظهار نظر میکنه میگه امیرکبیر  و علم و صنعت بهتره ؟ اینا فقط چون مکانشون تو تهرانه زودتر پر میشه وگرنه از لحاظ سطح علمی صنعتی اصفهان بالاتره اوناس .

----------


## sara1375

بچها به نظرتون بابل یا قزوین؟

----------


## Mojtaba93

علوم پزشکی لرستان ترجیح میدم به سایر شهرها

----------


## pishy

دانشگاه صنعت نفت آبادان

----------


## Mr. ARAD

دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد
..........
سومین دانشگاه برتر کشور
...........
خیلی افتخار میخواد که یکی بشه
همسایه
امام رضا (ع)

----------


## Behrus58

بستگی به رشتش داره !

----------


## Takfir

من در مرحله اول رشته های بورسیه رو دوست دارم! در وحله دوم تهران(هرکجا  بشه!) - شیراز-اصفهان-تبریز!

مشهد دانشگاهش رفتم زیاد باهاش حال نکردم!

----------


## milad 22

رشت! و دیگر هیچ...

----------


## mohamadalpha

پزشکی باشه ، دانشگاش مهم نیست افغانستان هم باشه میرم

----------


## 3amira

*داروسازی تهران ...بعدش اصفهان...اگه اینا نشد شیراز :yahoo (4):*

----------


## moon girl

دکترای پیوسته فیزیک-علوم پایه زنجان

----------


## l3izar

دانشگاه آزاد روستامون:yahoo (4):

----------


## behrouz

> من در مرحله اول رشته های بورسیه رو دوست دارم! در وحله دوم تهران(هرکجا  بشه!) - شیراز-اصفهان-تبریز!
> 
> مشهد دانشگاهش رفتم زیاد باهاش حال نکردم!


وحله؟!

----------


## Mr.Pharmacist

تحصیل ph.d داروسازی در در دانشگاه هاروارد ان شالله

----------


## design46

مهندسی مکانیک دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان

----------


## MohammadT

دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارومیه ایشالا

----------


## Ali.psy

> دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارومیه ایشالا


با اراده فولادینتون حتما انشاالله به هدفتون میرسید

----------


## Lara27

دانشکده داروسازی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز:yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed2357

اولین دانشگاه صنعتی که در ایران تاسیس شد.

----------


## TeacherBahrami

دانشگاه تهران - دانشکده زبان های خارجی 
( به امید خدا ... )

----------


## ubonse

ايشالا مهندسي هوافضا دانشگاه صنعتي شريف...

----------


## Keiv4n

مهندسی برق - دانشگاه صنعتی نوشیروانی بابل  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## reza_m.d.d

من تو تهران صنعتی شریف
خارج تهران صنعتی اصفهان

----------


## logo64

دانشگاه تهران...............

----------


## f68

بی شک علوم پزشکی شیراز :Yahoo (8):   شیراز :Yahoo (8):  شیراز :Yahoo (8):

----------


## rain girl

فقط علوم پزشکی شیراز :Yahoo (11):

----------


## simin11

اولویت اولم که خب دانشگاه تهرانه و پزشکی که احتمال قبولیم 50%،هرچند قبلا بیشتر به دندون علاقه داشتم!
بعد از تهران شهید بهشتی و بعدشم شیراز بعد از شیراز اهواز!

----------


## specialops

*من به هاروارد راضیم 
میبینی چقد قانعم!




جانم وزن!* :Yahoo (94):

----------


## alihoseini

امیرکبیر

----------

